# Close-up Pictures?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

My favorite pictures of V's are SUPER close up nose shots, kind of weird i know but whos got any?


----------



## jubbleys (Oct 3, 2011)

My far of jasper


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a few, not all of nose. I like close-up shots too!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Chuck and Riley waiting for human food.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love all the pictures  I am too a bit obsessed with close-ups... I have to say Sophie is my favorite close-up model. Please don't tell Pacsi :-[


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

On the couch.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

The top one is one if my absolute favorite pictures of Otto! We used it as one of the pictures on his Christmas card!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Loved his wrinkles when Sam was small, still wrinkly at 22 months


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

one of my darling Darcy..........up close and gorgeous.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a sleepy Ruby


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Miley..on duty


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

showing off her beard


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

a snowy nose from yesterday


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Yay!! More V pictures! Here's some of Imli. Notice the small black birthmark on her nose!


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy holidays!


----------



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

Quil with her new reindeer sweater. She is not so fond of the hoodie.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I've posted this on a separate thread before but had to share again. This is Denali after a long day of day camp...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby's freckle on her nose.


----------



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

A sleepy Max


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

A late-breaking entry in this category...I love that she is jammed into a sleeping bag with one of her people!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar at 5 weeks.


----------

